#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Approaches to modelling  in geo informatic system free pdf download

## akansha gupta

Model is a day-to-day word. Look it up in the dictionary so you are  likely to find for upwards of eight definitions as a noun and four or  more as a verb. Meanings vary from making things out of clay to using  mathematics to somebody that struts down the catwalk. Leaving aside this  last category, most of the definitions have a very important factor in  common: simplification or reduction in complexity. At its easiest, a  model is a simplification of reality in terms that we can easily  understand. As illustrated in Figure 4.1, a map can be viewed as a model.





  Similar Threads: Global positionig system(gps)  in geo informatic system free pdf download Temporal gis  in geo informatic system free pdf download Temporal L Modelling  in geo informatic system free pdf download Modelling landslides  in geo informatic system free pdf download Context of environment modelling  in geo informatic system free pdf download

----------

